# Through the Fence Breeding?



## amfarms (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all, I have a slight mystery and was wondering if you all could help. I have a one year old doe that is starting to get a little udder bag and her teats are looking a little longer than her sisters. I did not have her bred, but had her auntie bred in the corral next to hers. I did notice that she was definitely in heat at the same time that I had the buck in the cage mating with auntie. the fence is sturdy field fencing. The Auntie is due in four weeks, which means my little doe would be due at the same time, if there was a fence breeding. My question is, can her udder get bigger on its own without her being bred? she is in the same corral as her sister. could her sister be nursing off her causing her udder to enlarge--although I have never seen this happen, or, could she have been bred through the fence? How easy or hard would this be? is there any other circumstance that would cause her to get an udder? Also, I do see that her sides are bigger than her sisters. If she is pg, I'm sure it is only one kid. Any thoughts you might have on this situation is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be fence breeding, could be precocious udder.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Can you post a pic of her udder and her girl parts?


----------



## amfarms (Nov 28, 2014)

I will try and get a picture of her udder tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you really think about it, it seems not possible to breed threw a fence. I mean the doe has to be just right and the boy has to be just right. Just seems impossible. It's NOT!! I had 2 last year bred threw the fence. And not just beef panels or field fence but none climb. I mean that is some serious communication right there if you ask me.
Jokes aside I agree with the others it could be fence breeding or it could be precious udder but don't be like me and rule out the fence breeding


----------



## amfarms (Nov 28, 2014)

What is Precosious udder and how can I tell if she has it? I did feel the udder and it feels a little firm in the center. What do I do if this is what she has? I have never heard of this before. I am fairly new to dairy goats. My girls are La Manchas. When I touched her udder, it did not seem to hurt or bother her any. A thanks for the information.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Precocious udder is when the doe or doeling starts to produce milk without ever being bred. It happens occasionally in heavy milking lines. You know that she has precocious udder if she is in fact not pregnant...

It'd be smart to have a pregnancy test done on her so you can be sure. Then you'll know if you can milk her or not.


----------

